# Hunting in Canada.



## Enfys (2 November 2015)

A friend recently rode at her first ever Meet, and enjoyed herself thoroughly. 







I didn't notice the tack at first, considered perfectly normal here by the way.  I wonder how that would go down in the UK - or just shrugged shoulders and "hey, another bum on a saddle"  I could imagine what some people of my acquaintance would say if I turned up with my traditional (Colombian) tack, not to mention the clockwork pony. No, on second thoughts, I just couldn't bring myself to do it (my horse, my tack I mean, not my friends turnout)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 November 2015)

But it all looks smart and suited to horse, so. I like it.


----------



## Enfys (2 November 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			But it all looks smart and suited to horse, so. I like it.
		
Click to expand...

Quite so


----------



## chillipup (2 November 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			But it all looks smart and suited to horse, so. I like it.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree, they all look very smart. By the way Enfys, what do they hunt in Canada? Not those pesky chipmunks?


----------



## Enfys (2 November 2015)

chillipup said:



			I quite agree, they all look very smart. By the way Enfys, what do they hunt in Canada? Not those pesky chipmunks?

Click to expand...

PMSL. These: 







Anything else and it involves bows or rifles Deer season at the moment, I dare not go out in the woods, hi viz or not, too risky.


----------



## chillipup (2 November 2015)

Yes, I read your other post with photos; you have to wear hi-viz to stop you getting shot by hunters..that's pretty scary! Does hunting occur in the National Parks, or just in the wild, or both?


----------



## Enfys (3 November 2015)

Unless you have a 'No Hunting' sign on your property (and even then they can claim they didn't see it, or were tracking an injured animal) they hunt anywhere they like. Obviously they start on 'friendly' territory as it were.

We have thousands of acres of woodland here (great riding) some Crown Land, some privately owned, but all this week (deer season right now) it has been like living on a shooting range from dawn until dusk. Lots of orange jacketed folk buzzing about on ATV's and stuffed in the back of trucks. We haven't been riding in the woods without hi-viz for weeks now, but even so, it is dodgy, bullets stray.


----------



## smja (3 November 2015)

It looks smart...don't think anyone would be bothered! Have to say that I wouldn't fancy taking on meaty hedges in that saddle, though


----------



## Enfys (3 November 2015)

smja said:



			It looks smart...don't think anyone would be bothered! Have to say that I wouldn't fancy taking on meaty hedges in that saddle, though 

Click to expand...

No, the very thought of it makes me cringe   Horns and leaping do not go hand in hand, there is a technique - as in hang on to the horn to keep your belly from meeting it  My saddles are the same basic style but have a 'handle' rather than a horn, very useful  

A photo I took at a competition we were at in summer shows exactly why ... ooooooof   (he was OK, but we all drew in a collective breath watching him, the men winced  )


----------



## Centauress (3 November 2015)

Hi Enfys, Was Just About to Ask You If You'd Had Any Snow Yet....... But Looking At The Photo, I Would Say No..... LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Equi (3 November 2015)

I didn't notice the tack until you said about it! Wouldn't fancy jumping a drop hedge in it haha


----------



## Enfys (5 November 2015)

Centauress said:



			Hi Enfys, Was Just About to Ask You If You'd Had Any Snow Yet....... But Looking At The Photo, I Would Say No..... LOL LOL LOL
		
Click to expand...

I think that photo was back in September, but no, no snow in our bit of Ontario yet, having a bit of an Indian summer recently which is nice, we don't usually get any snow worth mentioning ( talking 6" + and staying ) until about Christmas.


----------



## Enfys (5 November 2015)

equi said:



			I didn't notice the tack until you said about it! Wouldn't fancy jumping a drop hedge in it haha
		
Click to expand...

Damn dangerous things those horns are! For that competition (Xtreme Cowboy Racing) western or stock saddles are compulsory, yet the courses invariably include jumps - someone always gets hurt


----------

